# Linearachsen - aber bitte wetterfest...



## Mobilo (22 März 2010)

Guten Abend,

soll für eine Anwendung eine Art Pick-and-Place Vorrichtung entwerfen,
die in der Z-Achse auch noch drehbar ist (ev. an dieser Stelle ein Schrittmotor???). 
Die X,Y und Z Achsen möchte ich linear verfahren.

Zusätzliche Anforderung ist, daß die Antriebstechnik resistent gegen Wind und Wetter sein soll.

Natürlich sollte das ganze zudem noch so preiswert wie möglich sein :-?

Hatte hier jemand schon mal sowas im Einsatz? 
Von welchem Hersteller bekomme ich solche Motoren bzw. die zugehörige Antriebstechnik? 
Welche Lösungen wären denkbar?

Sorry, für mich ist das ganze noch ziemlich Neuland...

Vielen Dank im Voraus,

Mobilo


----------



## Blockmove (22 März 2010)

Nenn mal ein paar Details zu Größe, Verfahrwege und Leistung, Genauigkeit, Temperaturen ....
Deine Angaben sind etwas mager.

Es gibt einige Anbieter aus dem Bereich Landwirtschaft, Baumaschinen und / oder Lebensmittelindustrie. Billig ist aber meist was anderes 

Gruß
Dieter


FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}


----------



## Mobilo (22 März 2010)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Nenn mal ein paar Details zu Größe, Verfahrwege und Leistung, Genauigkeit, Temperaturen ....
> Deine Angaben sind etwas mager.



Danke, du hast recht, die Angaben sind in der Tat etwas mager.

Die Größe spielt keine Rolle, da genug Platz drum herum ist. 
Die Verfahrwege belaufen sich in etwa auf:
X- und Y- und Z-Achse: ca. 300mm
Genauigkeit: ca. 5mm (also ziemlich grob)
Temperaturen: 0-30°C



Blockmove schrieb:


> Es gibt einige Anbieter aus dem Bereich Landwirtschaft, Baumaschinen und / oder Lebensmittelindustrie. Billig ist aber meist was anderes



Das hatte ich befürchtet... :sm9:


----------



## Mobilo (22 März 2010)

*Nachtrag*

Hatte ich noch vergessen:
die zu bewegende Last + Greifer wiegen ca. 500g.

Das ist aber nur ein ganz grober Schätzwert, da der Greifer in einer anderen 
Abteilung entwickelt wird, und noch nicht fertig ist.


----------



## Chräshe (23 März 2010)

Hallo Mobilo,

 Für eine Pick-and-Place-Anwendung mit 4 Achsen auf einem Raum von ~300mm würde ich eher einen Roboter empfehlen. Besonders dann, wenn absehbar ist, dass nicht X identische Maschinen gebaut werden.

 Sofern IP65 ausreicht, wäre der RV-3SDJB von Mitsubishi interessant. Ein kleines Dach würde ich aber trotzdem spendieren... 

 Aktuell läuft da eine sehr interessante Aktion. 
 Falls die Variante für dich in Frage kommt, wir dir hier bestimmt weiter geholfen... :s1:

 Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## gravieren (23 März 2010)

Chräshe schrieb:


> Sofern IP65 ausreicht, wäre der RV-3SDJB von Mitsubishi interessant.


500 kg Traglast  ?


----------



## Mobilo (23 März 2010)

gravieren schrieb:


> 500 kg Traglast  ?



Hallo Karl,

es geht doch nur um 500*g*, nicht kg!!! 

Die Roboterlösung ist sicherlich eine der elegantesten Lösungen,
aber ob ich die aufgrund des Preises bei den Verantwortlichen durchbekomme, ist fraglich :?:

Wenn man sich das ganze jedoch mit einzelnen Achsen, jeweils mit Positioniermodulen, Motoren, 
Drehwertgebern etc. durchrechnet, kommt man auch auf einen stolzen Preis... 

Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand einen Idee, wäre für weitere Vorschläge dankbar.

Es grüßt 

Mobilo (mit rauchenden Kopf)


----------



## Chräshe (24 März 2010)

Hallo Mobilo,  

 wenn der RV-3SDJB zu teuer ist, wird’s schwierig. Der SCARA-Roboter RH-6SDH.wäre noch mal 5000€ billiger, mag aber kein Wasser. 

 Was verstehst du unter „wetterfest“? Gib bitte mal die Schutzart an, oder alternativ eine Beschreibung wie das Handling „geduscht“ wird. Ist das auch wirklich Regen?

 Wie sieht es mit der Dynamik von diesem System aus?  
 Wie schnell müssen die 500g von a nach b gebracht werden?
 Wie weit ist es von a nach b?
 Wie oft hat das Handling Pause, nachdem es x Zyklen gefahren ist?

Sofern es eher gemütlich zugeht, sehe ich zumindest in der Hardwarebeschaffung eine günstige Lösung von Beckhoff. Für eine ähnliche Anwendung hatte ich bereits die Artikel zusammen gesucht. Leider ist bisher nichts daraus geworden...

CX1010-0112    CPU-Modul CX1010, DVI/USB, Win CE, TwinCAT-PLC+NC-Runtime        966,00 €
CX1100-0004    Netzteil für Grundmodul CX1010 und CX1020, E-Bus-fähig            195,00 €
EL7041        Schrittmotorklemme mit Inkremental-Encoder, 50 V DC, 5 A            245,00 €
AS1050-0000    Schrittmotor, 24…50 V DC, Mo=1,20 Nm, Io=5,0 Arms,  *IP43*        140,00 €

 In der Aufstellung liegst du noch unter 3000€. Allerdings fehlt die mechanische Konstruktion, Achsauslegung, Programmierung und Inbetriebnahme.
Preislich fährst du vermutlich nicht besser und bekommst kein so ausgeklügeltes System wie ein zig1000-fach eingesetzter Roboter.

  Wenn das Handling dann in 200-facher Ausfertigung zum Einsatz kommt, kann es natürlich billiger werden... 

 Gruß
 Chräshe


----------



## Markus (24 März 2010)

was sol das ding denn machen? bzw. was gibt das wenn es fertig ist?

WO STEHT DAS DING? (du schreibst von 0-30°C)

in welcher welt lebt dein "verantwortlicher"?
also ich finde den preis für den 6-achser super, diesen preis mit einem achssystem zu unterbieten wird sicher nicht einfach.

wenn man wüsste was du vorhast... 
bei 5mm toleranz und scheinbar keinen anforderungen in punkto dynamik könnte man noch eine lösung mit einfachen asm und positionserfassung mit groben gebern auf standard di oder sogar nur inis mit lochscheibe/schwalbenschwanz machen.
--> robust und billig

aber wie gesagt, was hast du vor?


----------



## Mobilo (24 März 2010)

Markus schrieb:
			
		

> was sol das ding denn machen? bzw. was gibt das wenn es fertig ist?
> 
> WO STEHT DAS DING? (du schreibst von 0-30°C)
> 
> ...


Da ich zu Diskretion aufgefordert wurde, kann ich leider nur bedingt was dazu sagen, was das System machen soll.
Grob gesagt, ist es eine Anwendung für die Landwirtschaft, und hat was mit süßen Früchtchen zu tun 

Einsatzgebiet wird auf dem Feld sein, und das nur von Mai bis Juli.
Deshalb hab ich mir überlegt, da es im mitteleuropäischen Raum im Mai noch frieren kann, die untere Grenze auf 0°C zu setzen.
Da ich geneigt bin, ein Dach über das System zu setzen, reicht eventuell auch IP64.

Mein Verantwortlicher hat leider keine Ahnung, wie kompliziert und aufwendig so ein System sein kann, deshalb möchte er 
nur 5000-10000 Euro investieren 

Da das System mit einem Sauggreifer ausgestattet werden sein wird, kommt es wirklich nicht auf Genauigkeit drauf an, 
deshalb find ich Deinen lezten Vorschlag ziemlich interessant. 
Wo bekommt man denn solche Systeme?




Chräshe schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit der Dynamik von diesem System aus?
> Wie schnell müssen die 500g von a nach b gebracht werden?
> Wie weit ist es von a nach b?
> Wie oft hat das Handling Pause, nachdem es x Zyklen gefahren ist?



Die Beckhoff Lösung gefällt mir auch.
Das System soll nach der Entwicklung in Serie gehen, deshalb stehen die Kosten für Entwicklung und Programmierung an 2. Stelle.

Auf die Schnelligkeit kommt es nicht so an, weil diese begrenzt ist durch die BV. Diese muss erstmal erkennen, wo ich denn greifen soll, 
was zusätzlich eine große Herausforderung darstellt.

An Punkt b wird sich ein Förderband befinden. Angedacht ist, die Strecke von a nach b möglichst kurz zu halten. 
Ich denke, auch hier sind 300mm realistisch.

Pause gibt es immer nach ca. 10 transportierten Objekten. Ich gehe grob davon aus, daß die Pause ca. 10-20s beträgt. 
Das System soll laufen, solange es die Lichtverhältnisse der BV erlauben, sauber zu arbeiten. 
Ob mit einer speziellen BV auch nächtliche Anwendung möglich sind, haben wir noch nicht ausgetüftelt. 
Dann würde die Anlage rund um die Uhr laufen.

Gruß,
Mobilo


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 März 2010)

Vielleicht kommen für dich ja auch Antriebe in frage die ein bischen
selbständig arbeiten. Eine möglichkeit währe da z.b. SEW mit IPOS
oder der Movi PLC, je nach Leistung könntest du da mit deinen Geld
schon hinkommen. 
Eingeschränkter geht es vlt. auch mit Schneider ELAU die haben da
jetzt Antriebe mit angebauter Elektronik, da könntest du ja eine
Tabellenpostionierung machen.


----------



## Markus (24 März 2010)

Mobilo schrieb:


> Deinen lezten Vorschlag ziemlich interessant.
> Wo bekommt man denn solche Systeme?


 
hmm fu kaufen, sps kaufen, motor kaufen, inis kaufen, konstruieren, lager + profiteile und gurte kaufen,...



Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Eine möglichkeit währe da z.b. SEW mit IPOS
> oder der Movi PLC, je nach Leistung könntest du da mit deinen Geld
> schon hinkommen.


 

egal was du machst, das wird nie was werden im bereich 5-10k!
alleine konstruktion, gefährdunsbeurteilung und doku verschlingen bereits diese summe...
dann ist noch nichts gebaut, getestetet montiert geschweige denn programmiert...

gut, wenn du stückzahlen hast, dann kannst du diese kosten siche umlegen...

was ggf. auch noch ne idee wäre, sind die pneumatischen muskeln von festo, diese werden je nach angelegtem drck in eine bestimmte länge gestreckt. da du einen relativ keinen arbeitsradius hast und nicht so genau sein musst, kannst du dir ggf, mit diesen muskeln und ein paar propventilen ein einfaches pickanadplace system aufbauen. versorgen kannst du das ggf. mit der druckluft von der zugmaschine...

was sagt euere konstrution? die müssen doch am besten wissen was es kostet so eine machanik zu reaisieren?


----------



## Chräshe (24 März 2010)

Mobilo schrieb:


> Da ich zu Diskretion aufgefordert wurde, kann ich leider nur bedingt was dazu sagen, was das System machen soll.
> Grob gesagt, ist es eine Anwendung für die Landwirtschaft, und hat was mit süßen Früchtchen zu tun



 Mit deiner Diskretion ist es aber nicht weit her. Jetzt dürfte jedem klar sein, dass das ein Süßkartoffel-Ernter geben soll.  (die neue ganz frühe Sorte)


----------



## Mobilo (24 März 2010)

Hallo Helmut und Markus,

vielen Dank für Eure Vorschläge, werd mich darüber mal informieren.

Werde dann Bericht erstatten, was in die engere Auswahl kommt.

Die 5-10k € beziehen sich bei dem Projekt übrigens ausschließlich 
auf die Hardware Kosten.

Gruß,
Mobilo


----------

